# Awesome bubblest nest(s)!!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Show me those nests!!! =D my CT/PK (anyone got a name for him? x.x I've run out of names xDD) is in my breeding tank, and despite being inexperienced, the female Meghan has pitched in with the nest, and it's a HUGE nest! Even my boyfriend exclaimed when he looked. I've got some foam wrapping stuff around the edges so they are not disturbed by movement, the water is at 4 inches, there are live plants, and 2 hidey spots... Both have been dancing, she shows her submission lines, and even plays chicken or go with flaring with him :lol: She's become the man  he's along for the ride!!

Second one is lovely Shiloh's nest - after I got him, he was in a 0.5 for healing up his injuries dealt from some vicious fish! A couple days of having him he made this for the morning  He passed away recently, but he was a real fighter to the very end, and passed peacefully at an old age for the shape he was in <3

So, what's your betta(s)'s nest, and story?

hahaha why does it say bubblest? ... ... weird xD (autocorrect? )


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Not sure if this is a nest or not, I don't think it is, what else could cause it to bubble?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's pics:
puddle's first nest:
















Phantom's nest:
























Puddle's nest (again):








Echo's first nest:








Caboose's nest (this fish was my brother's not mine, he was a royal blue CT):








Phantom's nest (again):








Puddle's nest (again):








that's all


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Betta Lover - you got some nest-makers there lol!!!



Leighla said:


> Not sure if this is a nest or not, I don't think it is, what else could cause it to bubble?


Sometimes my filters do it? Stagnant water has protein deposits on top of the water and when disturbed say by movement, it can bubble it... Conditioners bubble when new... other than that I'd say it would be a nest :lol:


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok. that's probably it then. I did a small water change in the betta's tanks yesterday, so it's more than likely the conditioner/filter deal. Nobody else has bubbles, but considering it's closer to the filter than anything else, I think it's that!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

probably :lol: never know - I've had a betta build on filter bubbles and made a nest :roll:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

My proud papa always builds nests. This was his most recent before spawning.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oh nice thick bubble nest =D


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol Thats what I said. My other boys go for width, this boy goes for height. His highest was 1/2 inch off the surface of the water


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

dang!!! lol. my CT/PK made it REALLY wide D: the female is helping :lol: it's so cute <3


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

it's cute when they help each other!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yep :lol: so now I wonder if the nest is half hers? xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Betta Lover - you got some nest-makers there lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes my filters do it? Stagnant water has protein deposits on top of the water and when disturbed say by movement, it can bubble it... Conditioners bubble when new... other than that I'd say it would be a nest :lol:


if you poke it and instantly disappears (pops rapidly) then it is from the filter, since bubble nest have saliva of the betta that makes it kinda sticky and some will get caught on your hand
and thanks
my avi has puddles, he marbled on me ;-) he is my beautiful purple/red marble over rosetail male :-D


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Paarth a few days ago! <3


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is one of Chronos'


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> if you poke it and instantly disappears (pops rapidly) then it is from the filter, since bubble nest have saliva of the betta that makes it kinda sticky and some will get caught on your hand
> and thanks
> my avi has puddles, he marbled on me ;-) he is my beautiful purple/red marble over rosetail male :-D



True. I should've thought of that!:roll: Thanks lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your welcome  hehe


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Day late, dollar short, but an awesome bubble nest anyway. This was the first nest Chicory made after I moved him to my office desk.

View attachment 55174


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice =D and he has such pretty colors..


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Woooaaaah awesome nests!!!I tried to get a pic of gandalfs but he's too busy flaring and telling me to get the heck away from his nest!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## quilla (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm a new Betta mom (we've just had Thunder and Jackpot for about 5 weeks), but I noticed my Jackpot built a bubble nest! So happy... Poor boy, though. He may have a nest, but he's coming home from the bar alone. (I know my limits...no breeding for me!)

Here's his nest, plus Jackpot looking up at me hopefully.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

very cute!!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I must brag, but I can't post pics until Omelette makes another nest.
Recently while I'm away at school, Om has taken to making extremely large bubble nests. I thought it was pretty much normal. They're about 3-4 inches in diameter, and around 1 1/2 inches tall....and he works on it more every day. I just destroyed one yesterday while cleaning the tank, so we'll see in a few days.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: bragging isn't as good as pics, but we'll take your bragging for now, until pics come


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I always like thick AND wide, the just wide ones aren't as attractive, but you can probably see the eggs better when breeding.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Aris' nest.










Wut 'chu lookin' at?


----------



## bocareject (May 9, 2012)

I got home from work to see this his first nest and he placed it at the front so when I wake up that's what I


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

very nice :3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Puddles made me two nest in a row:
















i don't have pics of the other nest uploaded right now


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I resized the pictures, I hope they don't stretch the page, atleast not too much.


The first one is from my Jasper (rip) he was partly blind in one eye and was missing his other.


The 2nd is of Craig, a VT who I rescued from CraigsList (rip).


The last is Psych's tank, my HM. This one is just from this past week- he hadn't made a nest in a very very long time.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

The first is Gandalf's. Took him about two days. It extends fully under that leaf. The second is Chronos'. He just did this in one day. The last is their tanks side by side. Chronos on the left, Gandalf on the right.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Neta set up! and nests


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thorn made a HUGE bubblenest once, though I don't have pics of it. Here are some old bubblenests my boys have made, the first 2 are Fin's, the last is Thorn's small one. ( The huge one was twice the size as that one, no three times, no- well you get the point. It was HUGE. )


----------

